# New forum for jet motors



## Jim (Mar 22, 2009)

Ask and you shall receive. A member thought it would be good to create a sub-forum for jet motors. I said sure, why not. If it does not take off we can always merge it back with motors.


----------



## ben2go (Mar 23, 2009)

What about a section just for trailers?There's a few good write ups on bunks,prep n paint,and bearing/spring/axle replacement.I meant to bring this up last week but I been buzzy.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Jim we'll see how it goes.


----------



## lifesaball18 (Mar 23, 2009)

I second the trailer sub forum


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 24, 2009)

Codeman, I see that sticker(the one in your avatar) in a lot of windows, but can never get close enough to read it.Enlighten me,please. Steve


----------



## Codeman (Mar 24, 2009)

I remember seeing these in the 80's and wondering what the heck it meant. LOL And just in case you didn't know Outboard Jet is the only manufacturer of these things.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 24, 2009)

That's something I didn't know,thanks. Steve


----------



## Seth (Mar 24, 2009)

Sweet! I love my jet boat. It's so much flying around prop boats in 4" of water when they have to go slowly through a 2' riffle. :lol:


----------



## willfishforfood (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Jim
I will add to this as I can.
WFFF


----------

